# Fishing Shallow in the Sound



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ever since the cold fronts came through, fishing has been insanely good throughout the sound. Redfish, flounder and big trout have been ambushing mullet near the shoreline and are destroying my Rapala Twitchin Minnow. 

Water is crystal clear, especially when the north wind is blasting, and sightfishing schooling redfish in the shallow potholes has been great. Seeing huge schools in small areas, and they are chasing the Twitchin Minnow down like a pack of wolves. Topwater has also been catching a lot of redfish, and they have been inhaling both lures. 

Flounder fishing has also been great closer to the cold weather periods. Josh and I were able to find some good numbers out on some ledges, and have been finding them all over the flats on the sand bars. The jig is doing the most damage as usual, but have also managed to catch a few big ones on the Twitchin Minnow while in the middle of the redfish schools. 

Trout fishing has just been incredible lately. These fish know where to set up and ambush, and after finding a few, you can start to call your shots, a very good pattern going right now. Mullet are the key, and the fish have been hammering anything that resembles a mullet. 

A few other lures that would work really well right now are a Fluke, Shadow Rap Shad, and Shimano Coltsniper SK. Keep them moving fast, and the watch the fish react. Everything out there is so aggressive right now, be ready at all times! Here's some pics:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

More pics


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Been having some issues with the forum, if pics don't show up, please let me know.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

These pics showed up fine Jeff. And thanks for all of the tips too.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome catch! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Fishing Grandpa said:


> These pics showed up fine Jeff. And thanks for all of the tips too.


No problem at all, thanks for letting me know it's working!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

OHenry said:


> Awesome catch! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, it's been crazy out there!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, awesome bad!
The fish have been super aggressive.
Some nice looking trout pics, Jeff.


----------



## ThumperJack (Sep 28, 2015)

Outstanding!!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Well, heck, JB. Your post makes me want to hit BW a couple of times this week. Great post and pixs...


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

As always, looks like a good time!!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Awesome job, Jeff! Great pics, great report!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

barefoot said:


> Yep, awesome bad!
> The fish have been super aggressive.
> Some nice looking trout pics, Jeff.


Thanks Bruce, seeing lots of those big trout lately. Making them bite is tough though..


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Well, heck, JB. Your post makes me want to hit BW a couple of times this week. Great post and pixs...


BW should be getting good, Escambia turned on briefly with the cold weather. Shouldn't be to much longer now and it will be in full swing. Good luck to you if you fish it, let us know how you do.


----------



## AlbinoTurtle (Jan 7, 2017)

Those trout are fat!


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Great fish + pics man! loving this time of year!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You are the man Jeff. They are indeed there in full force!


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

This will be part of my weekend plans. Thanks for the tips and awesome picts.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

Awesome report.What's a good ramp I could use to get to tthe grass flats in the sound? I'm in a gheenoe so not trying to run too far


----------



## kealil (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I personally haven't had any luck on anything for weeks. Sound or otherwise. Hopefully my luck turns around soon

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisP14 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stud trout for sure!! Dude always has the fish dialed in.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

You stay on the fish Jeff! Excellent job brother 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

AlbinoTurtle said:


> Those trout are fat!


Mullet mullet everywhere!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

qlock said:


> Great fish + pics man! loving this time of year!


It is a great time of year to be on the water! Cool weather and lots of shallow fish is a great combination. The biting flies and mosquitos is a different story....


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

lobsterman said:


> You are the man Jeff. They are indeed there in full force!


Glad I could help you out! Solid fish bud!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hustler II said:


> This will be part of my weekend plans. Thanks for the tips and awesome picts.


Good luck out there! Some change is coming, but shouldn't mess things up to much.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

TheBeeDeeGee said:


> Awesome report.What's a good ramp I could use to get to tthe grass flats in the sound? I'm in a gheenoe so not trying to run too far


There are several ramps in Gulf Breeze. Shoreline(has a fee to launch), Oriole Beach, Woodlawn Beach, and a couple more small launches to the east.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

kealil said:


> Thanks for the report. I personally haven't had any luck on anything for weeks. Sound or otherwise. Hopefully my luck turns around soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear it's been tough out there, hope it does turn around for you. Hit me up if you need a little advice, don't mind helping if I can.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

ChrisP14 said:


> Stud trout for sure!! Dude always has the fish dialed in.


Thanks Chris! Trout bite has been insane! Patterning these fish has been a challenge, but it's all coming together.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> You stay on the fish Jeff! Excellent job brother
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks Tim! It's been a challenge this year with the storms and lack of cold weather, but the fish have been where they are supposed to be.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

SurfRidr said:


> Awesome job, Jeff! Great pics, great report!


Thanks Sam, hope youve had some time to get out there, it's been to much fun.


----------

